# Help me please!!!!



## Henk (Apr 9, 2006)

Can someone please help me to get a new website to upload my pictures to be able to post them. I used imageshack but if I upload them and try to post them they do not work. I do not want to attach them I want to be able to show them in my posts.

Any help will be apprecheated.

Henk


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 9, 2006)

try photobucket, although there is an upload limit
Photobucket


----------



## Henk (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks looma I will try it.

Henk


----------

